
How to validate a taco stand - joeyespo
http://www.nevblog.com/how-to-validate-a-taco-stand/
======
monksy
The NevBlog bothers me quite a lot. A lot of it deals with the authors ego,
and how he doesn't explore other options.

Validating a taco stand is not a good way to encourage exploritory businesses.
Yes, I do agree with a test first impliment later approach. But it ignores an
attempt to find a normal baseline. One example: There is an much gossiped
about tamales guy in chicago. He hits of many bars at times when people are
buzzed or drunk. He makes a huge business at doing this. That doesn't really
need tests. That needs the abilty to start it up.

